# Snorting Weed?!



## Raven-X (Jun 8, 2007)

I had a friend tell me about snorting weed, and also keeping it under you tonguenlike some form of dip. Said the snort makes you hallucinate....


I have no intention of trying it, sounds painful. Is there any truth to this?


----------



## Mutt (Jun 8, 2007)

Only three ways. Smoke it. Extract it into an oil form (canna butter or hash oil). or 3. vaporize it.

Shoving weed up my nose does not sound like it would be fun. And it isn't chewin tabaccy

He prolly did hallucinate....cuz what ever drug he was on before snorting that herb is what did it. HAHAHAHA


----------



## RatherBBurnin (Jun 8, 2007)

vaporizing it is the best imo.... i cant wait to get my volcano...


----------



## Raven-X (Jun 8, 2007)

I figured it wasn't right. Everyone has that friend who is "too far gone". He's one  of those guys who would smoke intervieniously if he could. 

Also, Volcano? I have tried oil, and bubble, but never heard of vapor. I was never in a position to get that much MJ until I got a medicinal permit so some of this is a bit new.


----------



## RatherBBurnin (Jun 8, 2007)

For a medical user..a vaporizer is a must..the volcano is high priced about $500 for one.. but its benefits far outweight its cost.... apparently the place to buy vaporizers is www.vaporizers.ca they are good with after the sale service.... ive bought from them before and was pleased with their price and service...


----------



## EldestChron (Jun 8, 2007)

THC is an oil, It is not water soluable, therefore sniffing it won't do anything but stick to your boogers. You could burn and sniff it but in that case you mine aswell go through your mouth for there would probably be unneccesary pain.


----------



## the_riz (Jun 8, 2007)

*You know what you could snort crystals.... as easily as you could snort any snortable..  but i'd much rather smoke it lol  *


----------



## Mr.Wakenbake (Jun 8, 2007)

somebody lied to you man.. don't snort weed.. and matter of fact dont' mess with it till your 18 and can hang around more mature people that won't get you in trouble


----------



## DLtoker (Jun 8, 2007)

Well, saying that is just telling StoneyBud he doesn't get high when he tosses a bud in his mouth a swallows it.  I always believed that bud has to be prepped for the THC to effect us humans.  But, take a bud, any bud, pick it off the tree if you please and chew it up and swallow.  It gives me a very pleasant buzz every time.  Rather then couch lock when it's cooked.


----------



## RatherBBurnin (Jun 8, 2007)

Cooking with piff is like a must for any real stoner... im doing a cross country in the vw this summer... it wouldnt be the same without mj snacks and some shroom cookies........ 

Camping in the the mountains and the body buzz of eating weed are like pb and j....ya dig..


----------



## MJ20 (Jun 8, 2007)

But how would the buds fit??LOL


----------



## Kupunakane (Jun 8, 2007)

No Wait, I'm trying to picture this, Bad enough that a fellow has to turn nose miner now and then to get the dirt clods outa there, but this is chasing a whole new level of intertainment. LOL, wait - wait,  I can see it now, cutting green lines on a mirror. That kinda reminds me of a monkey on a football, goofy and silly, and probably dangerous for the OL' Windsacks if you see what I mean, but thanks Heaps for the good laughs, almost did myself a mischief when I read that. LOL
ps. Mutt you crack me up dude.
smoke in peace
KingKahuuna


----------



## HappyCat (Jun 8, 2007)

Raven-X said:
			
		

> I figured it wasn't right. Everyone has that friend who is "too far gone". He's one  of those guys who would smoke intervieniously if he could.
> 
> Also, Volcano? I have tried oil, and bubble, but never heard of vapor. I was never in a position to get that much MJ until I got a medicinal permit so some of this is a bit new.



Vaporizer is definately a good investment, its the most efficient way short of eating it(though effects of eating can be different anyway)


----------



## Mr.Wakenbake (Jun 8, 2007)

This snorting of weed is what the government is wanting folks to think is happening . They are beginning to call small personal grows, marijuana labs, they make us out to be like meth heads when all we want to do is smoke our herb, pay our taxes and be left alone. 

Please don't play up the stereotypes and snort weed... your prob just going to choke on it anyways ... and yeah you could snort keif, but thc has to be heated to be activated and turned into it's psychoactive state which gets you stoned. 

yes you can eat weed and get a little buzz. But that's why people bake brownies and spread budder on them while still warm. So you get high...
That's why vaporizers work, they heat the weed until the trichomes of thc evaporate into the air as a vapor and you inhale activated delta 9 thc.

Point is.. just don't waste weed. Smoke it , vape it, or make hash. Leave all the snorting and shooting up to the junkies... we are not like them


----------



## metalchick832 (Jun 9, 2007)

Amen Mr.Wakenbake.  I did a LOT of time with shooting things.... my mother found out recently that I still smoke pot and went off the deep end:  If  you're still smoking pot that means you're still shooting up...".  Needless to say, I'm not.  I'm a mellow chick now.  No more shootables for me!

In any case, thank you for saying that!

~Metalchick


----------



## HYDRO333 (Jun 9, 2007)

First off all thats the most stupid **** you can do i think that people who sniff are dusty nomatter wat u sniff.


----------



## the_riz (Jun 9, 2007)

*Thanks for that little bit of useful information Mr Wakenbake.. the heating THC part, which i didnt know.. not that i was planning on snorting the stuff!.. yuck!

well it goes back to the whole gateway drug argument. For some reason people seem to think that Marijuana will open your mind to the world of drugs and thus carry you onto harder drugs etc. 

well ive never heard such ** in my life. at the end of the day, if your going to try coke / extacy / mdma or whatever, your going to try those because your that type of person, not because you happened to start smoking weed first. 

Ive had a huge ammount of stoner friends growing up, some choose a path which leads them to coke, some choose the 'just smoke bud for the rest of your life' path. And dont get me wrong its peoples choice, but i know that 80% of my friends who smoke herb wont try anything else. 

making us out to look like meth heds is horrible. I sure hope the views on MJ dont change too drastically in the next 10 years *


----------



## EldestChron (Jun 11, 2007)

If THC has to be heated to get you high, then would eating it not result in it just going through your body without any effect? I think you meant you have to heat it to smoke it.... which is only common sense.


----------



## DLtoker (Jun 11, 2007)

http://www.marijuanapassion.com/forum/showthread.php?t=6792

Starting around the bottom of the second page you can read Stoney's response to the heating and eating...


----------



## Object505 (Jun 11, 2007)

OUCH

If your snort weed you'll definitely hallucinate from the horrible pain your going to feel in your sinus. It might make you high but I don't see it being worth the pain. Not to mention your nose caked with weed. 

Try vaporizing, its the best way to take cannibus.


----------



## Mr pot Head (Jun 12, 2007)

yeah my friend seems obsessed with the fact that if he snorts some thc he's gonna get really stoned.

what a tit LOL


----------

